# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Săn vé máy bay giá rẻ đi du lịch trong và ngoài nước đây...

## langlang

Hiện nay các hãng hàng không giá rẻ trong và ngoài nước đang tung các chương trình giá rẻ cuối năm và đầu năm sau. Air Mekong có chương trình "Niềm vui cuối tuần" với những tuyến bay giảm giá cả nước. Các bạn có thể tham khảo tại _đây_ để biết thêm chi tiết.
Ngoài ra các hãng máy bay giá rẻ như Cebu, air Asia, Lion Air cũng đang có những đợt khuyến mãi giá rẻ bất ngời.
Các bạn có nhu cầu mua vé máy bay khuyến mãi thì liên hệ với đại lý vé má bay Vietnam Booking nha.

Văn phòng Quận 1

164 Lê Thánh Tôn, P. Bến Thành, Quận 1, TP HCM (Đối diện cửa Bắc Chợ Bến Thành)
Phone   :               08.3827.0404
Mobile :               0919.526.138
0919.524.138
0903.964.238

Văn phòng Quận 11

190 Trần Quý, Phường 6, Quận 11, TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam
Phone   :               08.3956.2142
Mobile :               0933.727.116
0974.448.168
0932.003.586

----------


## huynhhuuloi

:Gun Bandana: có thật không đấy bạn, hay chỉ đăng rồi đến lúc điện thì lại nói không có

----------

